# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] Rainbow goblin hunt plugin

## MrOne

I have idea for plugin but dont have C# skills  :Smile: 

Goblin count in game, on one place , can be bottom left there will be information about number of hunted goblins, after mouse over there will be more speciffic information like:

Goblin type - count - % of all (that for all kind)
Five or ten places where goblins appear - count for that location - % of all

+ fire or ten last places where rainbow goblin was found ...

Is it possible ??  :Wink:

----------


## gjuz

yes it is possible, but just for you, not for a party.

greetz gjuz

----------


## MrOne

> yes it is possible, but just for you, not for a party.
> 
> greetz gjuz


ofc, only for actual hero, no need info for party members  :Smile: 

All goblins without Gelatinous Spawn (only "mother" one)
probably it is not possible to not count goblins from bandit shrine?

----------


## gjuz

> ofc, only for actual hero, no need info for party members 
> 
> All goblins without Gelatinous Spawn (only "mother" one)
> probably it is not possible to not count goblins from bandit shrine?


mother one and not spawns is possible.
if you disable the data collection (via hotkey) during bandit shrine, than it is possible.

gretz gjuz

----------


## MrOne

> mother one and not spawns is possible.
> if you disable the data collection (via hotkey) during bandit shrine, than it is possible.


great  :Smile:  probably this is all what i need ... w8 for realese  :Smile:

----------


## Darkztar

Sorry for a noob question:
Is there a fast way how I can just log in a txt file which goblins spawned with the already given plugin?

----------


## MrOne

gjuz, will u make this plugin?  :Smile:

----------


## ADV2015

Huuu, log file for goblins is a very good idea !

----------


## gjuz

if i have time...
maybe on sunday.
its still in my "to Hud" list 

greetz gjuz

----------


## MrOne

Ok, no presure  :Wink:  thx

----------


## thatoneguy1234

Is this still in the process by any chance?

----------


## gjuz

yes, it is.
i'm still a little bit busy.

greetz gjuz

----------


## bigd2011

is this still being developed?

----------


## gjuz

yes i'm on it

greetz gjuz

----------


## xblade2k7

thanks man.

----------


## bigd2011

yes thankyou for working on it gjuz!

----------


## xblade2k7

no news? :gusta::gusta:

----------


## N!ghtW!sh

> yes i'm on it
> 
> greetz gjuz


Hey thanks for all the effort. im farming RBG just with thud and its still not the best. your plugin will be great. u know when it will be released more or less? NW

----------


## gjuz

NEWS:

this is my solution:
[v7.6] [INTERNATIONAL] [gjuz] GoblinListPlugin


greetz gjuz

----------


## MrOne

Biiiiig thx  :Smile:

----------


## rapofil

will the plugin updated? currently writes* "no goblins here"*. Thanks

----------

